

We need standardized privacy policies. It's too much to read. - mymakerblog
http://www.ftc.gov/speeches/anthony/standardppf.shtm

======
mymakerblog
I wanted to sign a petition with StopWatching.US but then I saw that I had to
agree to Mozilla's privacy statement. Privacy statements are long and they
suck up a lot of time. If they were standardized, with labels, then you could
read it once and then just agree to the type/label of privacy policy provided.
This is hugely more efficient then having to read the privacy policy
everytime.

------
jayfuerstenberg
My product (a password and secret manager) comes with a privacy GUARANTEE, not
a policy.

Polices are "what we want to most of the time" and are too weak.

